# Why is desktop wireless slower than notebook wireless!



## kenkickr (Aug 20, 2008)

In my desktop I have a Dlink DWA-552 Wireless "X-treme" N pci adapter and in the notebook it uses a trendnet Wireless G USB adapter.  I have tried drivers from Dlink to Atheros, they make the chipset for the card, but I either get really slow internet or just no internet at all but the P4 2.6Ghz, 512Mb laptop with its wireless G adapter surfs very well, Hell, I can watch highlights of the Cubs game without any problems on the laptop.  Both of these talk to a Belkin N1 router upstairs in my friends apartment, he needed it for his Xbox 360 so I bought him it for X-mas, and the router is set to talk to both G & N.  I am thinking about picking up the Belkin N1 USB adapter tonight and trying it on my desktop to see what it does.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 21, 2008)

Nevermind, solved problem.  Bought the Belkin USB N adapter and DAMN the internet is fast.  I can see through the utility transter speed will reach up to 200Mbps!!  I'm very happy and now the D-link is being sold, hopefully.


----------

